# Launcher Config File Missing..? Install directory not found



## Dllshock (Apr 18, 2006)

When i attempt to play all my Red Alert games I get these errors saying "*you must run the game from it's install directory*"

I think its due to me deleting all my Red Alert folders. But the computer thinks it is still installed or something. I go to add/remove progams and the games are there but they wont let me remove them, saying it cannot find them. But it says the file is 600 MB so something has to be here.

I go to Program Files and there is no Westwood: Red Alert2, Yuri's revenge, etc etc Folders.

Any idea what I am to do now?

I appreciate any advice, Thank You.


----------



## damo19uk (Nov 5, 2006)

i had a simular problem, i just re-installed it all n it seemed to work fine


----------

